# Chloe



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She loves the sun








And her chewies








And her Skineez








Outside in her ferret harness








We did just mow the lawn LOL


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a precious little peanut! She reminds me of baby Ruby. Well, except that Chloe has perfect ears! What a baby doll!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

She is so precious!!!


((( Karen - I LOVE your new siggy!! )))


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Ohhhh, how adorable! Love her!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

She is so priceless


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a beautiful baby!!! what does Zoey think?


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Kay, she is just beautiful and perfect in every way. And those ears, wow!!

Hugs Regina and Timmy


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I love her! She's absolutely gorgeous and perfect. Congrats on a little stunner. 
I hope Zoey is enjoying being a big sister.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> What a precious little peanut! She reminds me of baby Ruby. Well, except that Chloe has perfect ears! What a baby doll!


I thought that too! She has the same eyes as Ruby, and that mischievous expression.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

wow, she is so pretty. What's Zoey thinkin? How are they getting along?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's so cute! I love that pic of her looking over her shoulder in her harness. What a supermodel!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww what a sweet little girl :love7:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

jesuschick said:


> What a precious little peanut! She reminds me of baby Ruby. Well, except that Chloe has perfect ears! What a baby doll!


Thank you Karen. That's an honor, I love little Ruby and her ears. 


Christabelle said:


> She is so precious!!!
> 
> 
> ((( Karen - I LOVE your new siggy!! )))


Awww Thank You Christa



Mary J said:


> Ohhhh, how adorable! Love her!


Mary Thank you so much, we think so LOL



Finn said:


> She is so priceless


You know I love little Finn, Thank you



Sunnie said:


> Absolutely adorable!!!


Thank you



Brodysmom said:


> What a beautiful baby!!! what does Zoey think?


Aww Tracy Thank you, Zoey just loves her, I worry Zoey gets a little excited with her at times. I put a video up of them on FB, Don't know to post here LOL



Timmysmom said:


> Kay, she is just beautiful and perfect in every way. And those ears, wow!!
> Hugs Regina and Timmy


Awwww Thank You Regina, Zoey's ears always stood up too, from day one. 





Charlotte~ said:


> I love her! She's absolutely gorgeous and perfect. Congrats on a little stunner.
> I hope Zoey is enjoying being a big sister.


Thank you Charlette, Zoey is loving it. They are so funny to watch.



teetee said:


> wow, she is so pretty. What's Zoey thinkin? How are they getting along?


Zoey didn't know what to think at first, thought she was a chew toy LOL but now they are getting along great


KrystalLeigh said:


> She's so cute! I love that pic of her looking over her shoulder in her harness. What a supermodel!


My DH hates the harness. He wonders why I always buy pink haha. Thank You. 



Jerry'sMom said:


> awww what a sweet little girl :love7:


Therese, Thank you. Forgot how much work a puppy was, but it will be worht it in the end.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kay, she is absolutely stunning, and has the most kissable little belly I have ever seen! :love2: You have two of the prettiest girls around.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is adorable. Love the little harness.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your little one is adorable i now your enjoying her so much shes so cute


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

what a cutie she looks teensy (well except those ears!) 

i love that supermodel pose she's got going on. She needs to come over and teach my little one to stay still for shots like that!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh my how on earth did I miss this thread she is just so sweet I love those ears they are almost as big as her lol She's so tiny she reminds me of my Charlie he's tiny like that as well How old is she if you don't mind me asking? You probubly posted it somewhere but I can't remember.Have fun with you little sweetheart and please keep us updated on her progress. I don't want to miss anything while she's growing up


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

~LS~ said:


> Kay, she is absolutely stunning, and has the most kissable little belly I have ever seen! :love2: You have two of the prettiest girls around.


Awww Thank you. 



quinnandleah said:


> She is adorable. Love the little harness.


The little harness is for a ferret LOL



bayoumah said:


> hi your little one is adorable i now your enjoying her so much shes so cute


We are enjoying her so much Thank You


Vereyna said:


> what a cutie she looks teensy (well except those ears!)
> 
> i love that supermodel pose she's got going on. She needs to come over and teach my little one to stay still for shots like that!


I'm sure she will grow into those ears haha Thank You



momofmany said:


> Oh my how on earth did I miss this thread she is just so sweet I love those ears they are almost as big as her lol She's so tiny she reminds me of my Charlie he's tiny like that as well How old is she if you don't mind me asking? You probubly posted it somewhere but I can't remember.Have fun with you little sweetheart and please keep us updated on her progress. I don't want to miss anything while she's growing up


Thank You, Pat. she is 12 weeks on the 10 th. She may be tiny but she can sure make Zoey run in circles.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

she is adorable! XD just makes me even more excited to get my little chi next year! XD also her years! WOW lol x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kay she is picture perfect. What a little beauty!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, she is absolutely stunning. She's going to grow up into such a beautiful girl. That harness is adorable! I bought an XS step in Puppia harness for Gemma but it's HUGE on her and she slips right out of it.  Maybe I should look for a ferret harness as well. I really don't want to have to walk her on a collar until she grows into her harness.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww. What a little roly poly! She's too cute for her own good!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Omg! Omg! Omg! She is sooooo sweeeeeet!!! I love her! *


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Awwww! She's so cute! And I may be a little biased, but I love her name


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

*Chloe is just darling.How old is she? Congrats. Zoey was always a fave of mine. I think I have chi puppy fever.*


----------



## bavarianedelweiss (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my! How sweet can this get???


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww she is Adorable!!!!!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to die now. She's too cute to look at. I love her little face.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

theshanman97 said:


> she is adorable! XD just makes me even more excited to get my little chi next year! XD also her years! WOW lol x


Shannon, Thank you so much. It is fun having a little one around. I was really worried that Zoey would not like her but she loves her. 



MChis said:


> She is adorable!!!


Heather, Thank you so much. You know I love your whole gang.



pam6400 said:


> Kay she is picture perfect. What a little beauty!


Awww Pam, Thank you.


LittleGemma said:


> Wow, she is absolutely stunning. She's going to grow up into such a beautiful girl. That harness is adorable! I bought an XS step in Puppia harness for Gemma but it's HUGE on her and she slips right out of it.  Maybe I should look for a ferret harness as well. I really don't want to have to walk her on a collar until she grows into her harness.


Thank You Caitlin, I'm sure a ferret harness would work for you. I have used them with both Zoey and now with Chloe. Thank you for the kind comments.



Hollysmom said:


> Awww. What a little roly poly! She's too cute for her own good!


HaHa Thank you, yes she is a rolly poly. That made me giggle. 



Munchii said:


> Awwww! She's so cute! And I may be a little biased, but I love her name


My DH named her. Seems there are a few "Chloe's" on the board lately LOL



Sparkles Mom said:


> *Chloe is just darling.How old is she? Congrats. Zoey was always a fave of mine. I think I have chi puppy fever.*


Thank You. Chloe was 3 month's on the 10th. 


bavarianedelweiss said:


> Oh my! How sweet can this get???


Aww Carina, she is sweet, that's for sure LOL



Adrienne said:


> aww she is Adorable!!!!!


Thank you Adrienne. Having one was fun having two is double the fun. 



qtchi said:


> I'm going to die now. She's too cute to look at. I love her little face.


Please don't do that LOL She does have a cute little face huh? Thank you. 



Jennmay said:


> She is beautiful!


Jenn Thank you so much.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Oooooh she's so stinkin' adorable!!!!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

She is so cute I love her little tushy so sweet in her little pink dress.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i love the one where shes outside in her ferret harness that is a total modeling winner photo !!! love it!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

proudpeyotemama said:


> Oooooh she's so stinkin' adorable!!!!


Thank you Aly, I just love Ote and Mojo, they are adorable. 



momofmany said:


> She is so cute I love her little tushy so sweet in her little pink dress.


Pat, Thank you



Wawies said:


> i love the one where shes outside in her ferret harness that is a total modeling winner photo !!! love it!


Thank You Pat, I was glad the ferret harness fit her LOL


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Kay, I am just head over heels absolutely in love! <3 <3 You are just lucky you live clean across the country from me or she just would not be safe!! I'd be stealin' me a little Chloe-girl. Every pic got sweeter and sweeter.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

She is too cute I cant stand it! I need another puppy :foxes15:


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

She is so pretty I just love the picture of her sleeping with her chewie in her mouth so sweet. Also that picture with her little pink dress on looks like she could be posing for the cover of doggie vogue LOL really pretty little girl.


----------

